# Ati Visiontek Radeon HD 2400 PRO 512mb AGP



## Pvemzo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi guys,
i have a mayor problem...
First my specs:
OS: Windows XP sp 3
Motherboard: Asrock K8upgrade-1689 (Site about my MB: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K8Upgrade-1689)
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Physical Memory: 2GB
BIOS: Default System BIOS v.2.40
DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
PSU: 420W
Bios part: Primary card AGP, Fast write off, Agp speed x4 i tried x8

Now problem: I am currently using Ati's graphic card that I bought 4 months ago. First the card worked well with driver provided by manufacturer. But suddenly my card broked and I toke it to repair. After 2 weeks I got it back, since then problem started. When I was returning the card i returned the driver which was on CD. Now when i got card back there was no CD, so I tried to look on net for compatible driver. Neither one work. First driver i downloaded from ati custom care site, but the driver was for PCIe kind of card. Then i found driver for AGP when I've installed it, I ran the game (Left 4 Dead, Fallout 3, Hard Truck, GTA IV) and then everything gone wrong. After starting game I played 5 min of each game and I got black screen. I tried uninstalling, installing AGP driver then DD, nothing worked. I tried formating disk and reinstalling windows, fail. I downloaded ATI's Omega Driver, did'nt worked. But when i put this card on my other PC it run good. Specs of that second PC: intel 3GHz duo core, 1 GB, windows xp sp 2, PSU 300W, default system bios. I need help... :upset:


----------



## Pvemzo (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone... plz suggest anything...


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you using the latest bios?


----------



## Pvemzo (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes I'm using latest BIOS, provided by http://www.asrock.com/mb/...
And also i tried to change my MB, now I'm using Asrock K7s41gx (http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K7S41GX)
Now my specs:
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+, ~1,5GHz
Same RAMs: 2GB
AGP: 8x
And my card is doing fine...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum,

Try this site here:

http://www.visiontek.com/teksupport/drivers/drivers.html

Im installing the driver now on a pc im working on, I too had to do some research
because like you had stated ATI only supports HD 2400 PCIE. Because there were alot of graphics made like this one you need to go to visiontek to get the right driver for it.


----------



## Pvemzo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, thank you for welcoming.
Yea, I run up on that site as well. But it seems, that my AGP driver or AGP slot is not working well. But thank you anyway.


----------



## millyjames (Aug 25, 2008)

Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Try this site here:
> 
> ...


I know this post is old but I have this exact problem. Do I need to uninstall all the ATI drivers in my machine before I install the visiontek drivers?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall your current driver, reboot into Safe/VGA mode, disable your antivirus, install the new driver, reboot to complete.


----------

